# Eclipse Eigenschaften hinzufügen



## thorsten1896 (25. Jun 2014)

Hallo Ihr,

ich bin neu in der Eclipse Programmierung!

Was ich möchte ist, in der Menü - Leiste ein Butten hinzufügen. 
--> Plugins hinzufügen. 

Das Eclipse Beispiel hat mir gezeigt, dass dieses kein Problem ist. 
- Menüleiste Butten erzeugt, auf event reagieren. 


Wenn ich jetzt als Event, also auf Knopfdruck, 
ein "neues Projekt" oder ein "neuen Ordner" anlegen möchte, 
mache ich das mit welcher Sprache? 

Ebenfalls OSGI oder wo finde ich die Möglichkeiten?
Habt ihr hier eine Api oder ein Tutorial etc?



danke!
Thorsten


----------



## JavaMeister (25. Jun 2014)

Eclipse, Android and Java training and support

Das machst du alles mit Java. Osgi ist ein Framework keine Sprache.

Das ist auch nicht ganz trivial, wie Du dir das hier vorstellst 

Aber du packst das schon.


----------



## dzim (26. Jun 2014)

Jep, leider. Ohne die Tutorials von Lars Vogel hätte ich schon sehr früh mit OSGi und Eclipse abgeschlossen... Ist leider wirklich nicht ganz trivial.


----------

